# Need Help where can i find wiring schematics for 2005 Fleetwood Dakota 830Y



## onestepx (Nov 5, 2014)

I just purchased a used 2005 Fleetwood Dakota 830 
The previous owner had the trailer vandalized & they stole the main fuse box & left all cut wires behind .I purchased  a new fuse box WFCO 8914 which is what I believe came in this trailer originally but need to find a color code schematic /wiring diagram to reconnect to the new fuse box.If anyone has this or knows where I can purchase one would be greatly appreciated


----------



## mike1poles (Nov 7, 2014)

Welcome!

The best bet would be to contact manufacturer. Honestly, I don't feel you will find any help there either.
We have had 7 RV's in our family over the years, and there has never been any wiring diagram for any of them. Plus, we have lived in and around the RV capitals of the "world", and know many people that have and do work in the RV industry. Each unit may run wiring differently because of where in line when built, when they wire it. As far as "color code", that is same for all RV's just depends on the year built and the code for that year, but they are all under the NFPA - Standard for Recreational Vehicles, which is set by the American National Standards Institute. Saying all of that, if you are not personally familiar with what the wiring colors are for DC low voltage and AC voltage, I would suggest you contact an RV Tech and have him wire it in. Also, I would not let any "friend" that thinks they know how to do it, help you. I received a call one time after the fact, from my brother-in-law. They had bought a used 5th wheel, without the shore power electric cord. His son, said he thought he knew how to connect everything. Long story short, he did not! He had connected one of the voltage legs to the neutral and vise-versa. Ended up burning by the A/C, furance, refrigerator, 12V inverter, basically everything 120V. He called me, because I have been in the power industry for 40 years, but after the fact, was to late. As I said, if you do not understand NEC, NFPA and RV industry, I would not start wiring anything, without someone with complete knowledge of it.

Hope this helps and God bless,
Mike


----------



## LEN (Nov 8, 2014)

If as above no help, a tone and probe will lead you to what wires are supplying where and this should give an idea for breakers. Another way BEFORE APPLYING POWER woulb be to hook a ground to a wire the see with a tester where the wires go for again an idea for breakers or fuses.

LEN


----------



## DougS (Feb 18, 2015)

I have my own electrical issue with a 2010 Winebago View. The mfg has a wiring diagram (sort of) but it isn't color coded and it is very poorly documented so trying to read it is near impossible. My engine alternator isn't charging the house batteries. The generator and the land line do charge them but that means to get them charged up for a cold night, I have to plug in or run the generator for an extended period. There must be a relay or regulator some where that keeps charging feed back and stops over charging. If anyone knows about such things, I'd really like to hear. 

Hope you find a *real* wiring diagram for your 2005 Fleetwood Dakota 830


----------



## krsmitty (Feb 19, 2015)

I contacted Jayco about the safety break away switch on my 5er and they did send me the wiring schematic for mine. Would not hurt to ask.


----------

